

Ask HN: How do you process and pay incoming invoices?  - lbr

Trying to figure out how best to manage the invoices that are sent to me through various channels (email, fax, mail, etc). Does anyone use bill.com, QuickBooks, or other software? Thanks!
======
edoceo
I use one I built myself, Imperium. Manually enter received bills, track AP
and pay via bank. Reconcile with bank monthly via import.

------
calbear81
We use QuickBooks here but have been looking at other options like Freshbooks.

